

The original EPR paper [pdf] - river_jones
http://www.drchinese.com/David/EPR.pdf

======
river_jones
The original paper by Einstein, Podolsky, and Rosen that challenged the
Copenhagen interpretation of Quantum Mechanics and first described what is
today called quantum entanglement.

